# Télécharger des vidéos Dailymotion/YouTube



## McDiane (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'aimerais savoir comment télécharger une vidéos Dailymotion ou YouTube, ou comment pouvoir la regarder hors connexion? Désolée de poser cette question assez récurrente, mais ça fait un moment que je parcours le forum à ce sujet, et aucune des solutions proposées ne marche...

J'ai essayé ce qui semble être le plus simple, la technique de Safari avec "fenêtre" puis "activité", mais quand je double-clic sur le fichier le plus lourd, rien ne se passe. Ou bien une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre avec une sorte de lecteur, mais aucune vidéo n'apparaît. J'ai essayé de rechercher le fichier  .flv qui aurait du se télécharger sur le mac, mais je ne trouve rien.
De plus, sur certaines vidéos YouTube je ne trouve pas le fichier en question, parfois les plus lourd ne font que 300ko environ, et quand je double-clic dessus ça ouvre un fichier text. 

Ensuite j'ai essayé de copier le lien url de cette fenêtre "activité" dans QT, avec "ouvrir un fichier url". La vidéo s'affiche et se lie bien, mais impossible de l'enregistrer. Les options d'enregistrements sont grisées, un petit logo "pro" indiquant que ces fonctions ne sons disponible qu'avec la version payante... Ca m'embête un peu de devoir payer pour un logiciel que je n'utilise presque jamais!

En alternative, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel Democracy. A Chaque fois que je met l'adresse url à télécharger (toujours celle qui provient bien de "activités" de Safari, et qui correspond au fichier le plus lourd), un message d'erreur apparaît: soit "erreur HTTP", soit "erreur fichier non trouvé"

J'ai aussi essayé le logiciel PodTube, qui affiche également un message d'erreur quand je clic sur "Get video": 
AppleScript Error 
URL Access Scripting got an error: An error of type 403 has occurred. (403)

Pour finir j'ai voulu tester le logiciel vixy.net, qui n'est malheureusement valable que pour mac os 10.6 minimum, et je n'ai qu'un mac os 10.5.8!

Bref, autant vous dire que je suis à court d'idée et que je commence à désespérer... Mais il faudrait vraiment que je puisse avoir accès à des vidéos hors connexion!

Si vous pouvez m'aider, n'hésitez pas


----------



## Larme (14 Juillet 2012)

KeepVid.com ?


----------



## Breizh44 (14 Juillet 2012)

avec ML on pourra regarder des pages internet hors connexion (dont les vidéos youtube)


----------



## McDiane (14 Juillet 2012)

Avec KeepVid j'ai pu télécharger une vidéo de dailymotion, mais pour celles de youtube il n'arrive pas à les télécharger, j'ai un message d'erreur disant "the page does not contain a flash video"...

Pour ML, je ne vois pas bien ce que c'est?


----------



## Breizh44 (14 Juillet 2012)

Mountain Lion (osX.8)


----------



## quark67 (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, pour YouTube, la méthode fonctionnant actuellement est la suivante (dans Safari) : 

Soit une vidéo sur Youtube à l'adresse suivante : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCA057lfDbw&...=....&...=... (on notera tout de suite que l'on ne tient pas compte de tous les caractères éventuels présents dans la barre d'adresse et débutants par « & ».

On se rend dans ce cas à l'adresse suivante :

http://www.youtube.com/v/qCA057lfDbw

(bien noter que */watch?v=* est devenu */v/* dans l'adresse)

On clique sur le bouton de la vidéo afin que la vidéo démarre, on ouvre la fenêtre Activité dans Safari, on repère le plus gros fichier en téléchargement, on sélectionne la ligne, on fait &#8984;+C afin de copier l'url du fichier.

On ouvre la fenêtre de téléchargement (ou son pop-up sous Lion) et on fait &#8984;+V. Le téléchargement du fichier dans le dossier de téléchargement débute, sous le nom videoplayback.flv

Source de l'astuce (adaptée) : le forum de MacBidouille (http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=359365)


----------



## ckyja (15 Juillet 2012)

J'utilise iSkysoft Free Vidéo Downloader qui fonctionne très bien. Facile à utiliser et lecture hors connexion.


----------



## Kallune (16 Juillet 2012)

Il y a peut-être d'autres solutions, mais voici un classique :
Download helper
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/?src=cb-dl-users
Il marche avec Firefox, que tu dois d'abord installer.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

je me sers EXCLUSIVEMENT de MacTubes, qui permet de DL toutes videos du net et super simple d'utilisation! 

j'en ai essayé des programmes.... Et c'est le seul qui correspond à ce que j'attendais...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je me sers EXCLUSIVEMENT de MacTubes, qui permet de DL toutes videos du net et super simple d'utilisation!
> 
> j'en ai essayé des programmes.... Et c'est le seul qui correspond à ce que j'attendais...



C'est effectivement un bon petit programme.


----------



## subsole (16 Juillet 2012)

quark67 a dit:


> (....)On se rend dans ce cas à l'adresse suivante :
> http://www.youtube.com/v/qCA057lfDbw
> (....)
> On ouvre la fenêtre de téléchargement (ou son pop-up sous Lion) et on fait &#8984;+V. Le téléchargement du fichier dans le dossier de téléchargement débute, sous le nom videoplayback.flv
> ...


Merci pour l'astuce.
Sous Lion, après s'être rendu à l'adresse (exempl =>  http://www.youtube.com/v/qCA057lfDbw), il suffira de double cliquer sur le lien trouvé dans la fenêtre Activité de Safari, en maintenant la touche _alt_ pour que DL démarre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2012)

On peut télécharger d&#8217;un clic avec *Firefox* et l&#8217;extension *Flash and Video*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> D'un clic également avec ClickToFlash dans Safari.



ClickToFlash : Flash-*blocking* plug-in for Safari on Mac OS X

Cest pour bloquer ou télécharger ? Les Flash ou toutes les vidéos ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

ClickToFlash permet de bloquer le Flash, mais AUSSI d'enregistrer les vidéos (je l'utilise sur YouTube, par exemple).

Pour l'obtenir : menu Safari / Extensions Safari, choisir ClickToFlash dans la liste et l'installer.

Pour télécharger une vidéeo, placer le curseur dessus et faire un clic droit, puis cliquer sur "Télécharger la vidéo" :





Le téléchargement commence : 





Important : pour accéder aux préférences de ClickToFlash, placer le curseur en DEHORS de la vidéo et faire un clic droit :


----------



## edd72 (16 Juillet 2012)

Ce module https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/ a fait ses preuves...


----------



## kaos (18 Juillet 2012)

Moi j'utilise ce site *http://offliberty.com/*







Il permet de prendre soit le MP3 soit la VIDEO complète et il marche aussi avec d'autres sites comme daylimotion / soundcloud etc ...

On entre l'URL et voilà 


Du Lourd dans la trousse à outils


----------



## voltamy (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Pouvez vous m'expliquer comment puis je télecharger des vidéos de dailymotion depuis Safari
Merci d'avance!
V


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2013)

voltamy a dit:


> Pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment puis-je télecharger des vidéos de Dailymotion depuis Safari ?



Le mieux est de fuir Dailymotion et d&#8217;aller sur Youtube&#8230;


----------



## voltamy (28 Septembre 2013)

ok, je recommence  
... alors comment faire pour telecharger les videos TouTube avec mon Safari ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2013)

voltamy a dit:


> ... alors comment faire pour télécharger les vidéos YouTube avec mon Safari ?



On installe *GlimmerBlocker* et on clique sur *Download video* :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2013)

Le filtre _Site enhancements_ de GlimmerBlocker, qui permet notamment de rajouter un lien de téléchargement sur YouTube n'est pas actif par défaut (pas sur ma version 1.4.16, installée sur Snow Leopard, du moins). Aller dans l'onglet _Filters_ pour activer cette fonction.


----------



## voltamy (29 Septembre 2013)

Merci! mais je sais qu'avec l'inspecteur web de safari on peut faire ca ....
mais je ne sais pas comment :/
Qulqu'un peut m'aider ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Septembre 2013)

voltamy a dit:


> Merci! mais je sais qu'avec l'inspecteur web de safari on peut faire ca ....
> mais je ne sais pas comment :/
> Qulqu'un peut m'aider ?
> merci d'avance



À peu près toutes les méthodes ont été listées ici : http://forums.macg.co/video/recuperer-une-video-web-592632.html


Avec Safari 5, il était possible d'afficher la fenêtre d'activité pour faire apparaître les flux en vue de repérer la vidéo que l'on veut télécharger. Ce post explique comment procéder avec safari 6 et son Inspecteur Web (c'est plus compliqué&#8230 : 36 (dans http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/safari-6-fenetre-d-activite-1160512-2.html).


----------



## voltamy (9 Octobre 2013)

merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> À peu près toutes les méthodes ont été listées ici : http://forums.macg.co/video/recuperer-une-video-web-592632.html
> 
> 
> Avec Safari 5, il était possible d'afficher la fenêtre d'activité pour faire apparaître les flux en vue de repérer la vidéo que l'on veut télécharger. Ce post explique comment procéder avec safari 6 et son Inspecteur Web (c'est plus compliqué) : 36 (dans http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/safari-6-fenetre-d-activite-1160512-2.html).




malheureusement je n'arrive pas à télécharger avec Safari 6 :/

Sans telecharger un logiciel il y a une autre solution ?


----------

